# Zigaretten oder E-Zigaretten ?



## Bauschaum7 (7. Oktober 2019)

Ist es schlau bzw gesünder Zigaretten aus einer natürlichen Pflanze gegen eine Zigarette aus reiner Chemie zu tauschen ?


----------



## Caduzzz (7. Oktober 2019)

Rauch in der Lunge ist nie schlau!

Frag doch einen Moderator ob er das Thema verschiebt (User News^^), wenn es dir um eine Diskussion geht..ansonsten /vote Close


----------



## Bauschaum7 (7. Oktober 2019)

Wusste jetzt nicht wohin .  Bevor ich das falsch einstelle  ,  dachte ich mir  hier ist ganz gut ^^

Rumpelkammer ist ja auch irgendwie unangepasst.


----------



## Caduzzz (7. Oktober 2019)

Neenee, Rumpelkammer wäre bestimmt passender, schreib einfach mal einen Mod an  User News gibt's extra Regel etc.pp

edit: oben auf der Seite, im gelben Block  "Eine User-News muss Bezug zu einem IT-Thema (etwa Hardware, Software, Internet) haben. Diskussionen über Ereignisse ohne IT-Bezug sind im Unterforum  Wirtschaft, Politik und Wissenschaft möglich."​


----------



## warawarawiiu (7. Oktober 2019)

Bin kein Raucher, aber wenn ich mich für eines der beiden Übel entscheiden müsste, dann die E-Zigarette.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (7. Oktober 2019)

meinst du nicht das die reinen chemischen Stoffe auf Dauer expotenzial viel mehr Schaden anrichten können in der Lunge  wie zB : nur verbranntes Holz/Laub in dem Sinne ?
Ich meine schon in der Steinzeit haben das Menschen inhaliert beim Grillen .


----------



## Spexxos (7. Oktober 2019)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> meinst du nicht das die reinen chemischen Stoffe auf Dauer expotenzial viel mehr Schaden anrichten können in der Lunge  wie zB : nur verbranntes Holz/Laub in dem Sinne ?
> Ich meine schon in der Steinzeit haben das Menschen inhaliert beim Grillen .



E-Zigarette 100% <- Eigene Erfahrung.

Was meinst du was alles in einer Tabakzigarette drin ist? Nur Tabak?


----------



## Bauschaum7 (7. Oktober 2019)

ich mach den Tabak bzw die Pflanze selber rein in das Papier auch aus Pflanze


----------



## Spexxos (7. Oktober 2019)

Und du baust den Tabak selber an?


----------



## Bauschaum7 (7. Oktober 2019)

nee   ,  der wächst so in der Natur  .

Aber ich mixe keinen chemischen Cocktail zusammen der dann im Mund beim verdampfen ungefair nach Kaugummi schmeckt .
Möchte echt nicht wissen was da drin ist . Was issn da drin ?


----------



## Pisaopfer (7. Oktober 2019)

Super Skunk, wenn schon vergiften dann wenigstens mit Spaß!


----------



## Spexxos (7. Oktober 2019)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> nee   ,  der wächst so in der Natur  .
> 
> Aber ich mixe keinen chemischen Cocktail zusammen der dann im Mund beim verdampfen ungefair nach Kaugummi schmeckt .
> Möchte echt nicht wissen was da drin ist .





Liquid: Propylenglycol, Glycerin, Wasser, Nicotin 


Und das ist der ganze "Cocktail"


----------



## Bauschaum7 (7. Oktober 2019)

klingt ja schon krass ,   bei mir ist nur Laub drin  

aber aus welchem chemischen Cocktail besteht der Geschmack ?


----------



## Kelemvor (7. Oktober 2019)

Netter Versuch, du kannst gerne dein bioKraut rauchen, hindert dich keiner dran. 
Ich bin seit 10 Jahren mit der E-Zigarette zufrieden und Husten, Bröckchen und Lungenrassel frei. 

Diskutiert und Mund fusselich geredet habe ich auch ein paar Jahre. Ich versuche weder jemanden zu irgendwas zu bekehren, noch mir Unsinn einreden zu lassen. 
Tu was Du nicht lassen kannst.


----------



## Spexxos (7. Oktober 2019)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> klingt ja schon krass ,   bei mir ist nur Laub drin
> 
> aber aus welchem chemischen Cocktail besteht der Geschmack ?



Wer sagt denn das du mit Geschmack dampfen musst?


----------



## Bongripper666 (7. Oktober 2019)

Am besten gar nicht rauchen. Gesünder für ALLE.


----------



## kero81 (7. Oktober 2019)

Völlig deplaziert im User News Bereich. Das wäre nicht passiert, würdest Du E-Zigarette Dampfen und nicht diesen tödlichen Tabak Rauchen!


----------



## ryzen1 (7. Oktober 2019)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> meinst du nicht das die reinen chemischen Stoffe auf Dauer expotenzial viel mehr Schaden anrichten können in der Lunge  wie zB : nur verbranntes Holz/Laub in dem Sinne ?
> Ich meine schon in der Steinzeit haben das Menschen inhaliert beim Grillen .



"Nur verbranntes Holz"
Da musste ich kurz Schmunzeln

Rauch entsteht aus verbranntem Material wie z.B. Tabak oder *Holz*. Dadurch entstehen neben Kohlenstoffmonoxid,  auch noch tausende andere Stoffe, die Nachweislich schädlich für den Körper sind.
Das man Rauch nicht einatmen soll, haben nämlich auch die aus der Steinzeit gecheckt und irgendwann den Kamin erfunden, da hier mit 1000%iger Sicherheit viele Menschen gestorben sind.
Mach du mal einen guten Atemzug in einem brennenden Haus, welches voller Rauch ist ^^

Bei einer E-Zigarette entsteht aber kein "Rauch". Sondern durch die elektrische Energie, wird das Liquid erhitzt und es entsteht Dampf.  Also "Nebel". Flüssigkeitspartikel in der Luft.
Bei den Inhaltsstoffen kommt dabei nur Propylenglykol und Glycerin zum Einsatz. Welches beide harmlose Stoffe für den Körper sind, da sie im Körper durch den Stoffwechsel verarbeitet werden.

Dass Nikotin in beiden Fällen schädlich ist, muss man glaub ich nicht ansprechen. Also wenn dann dampfen und ohne Nikotin.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (7. Oktober 2019)

Kelemvor schrieb:


> Netter Versuch, du kannst gerne dein bioKraut rauchen, hindert dich keiner dran.
> Ich bin seit 10 Jahren mit der E-Zigarette zufrieden und Husten, Bröckchen und Lungenrassel frei.
> 
> Diskutiert und Mund fusselich geredet habe ich auch ein paar Jahre. Ich versuche weder jemanden zu irgendwas zu bekehren, noch mir Unsinn einreden zu lassen.
> Tu was Du nicht lassen kannst.



Ich hab halt in letzter Zeit von schweren Unfällen mit E-zigaretten gehört .  Deswegen dachte ich mir da könnte man mal eine diskussion anstoßen.
Sollte keine Bekehrung werden !


----------



## Spexxos (7. Oktober 2019)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Ich hab halt in letzter Zeit von schweren Unfällen mit E-zigaretten gehört .  Deswegen dachte ich mir da könnte man mal eine diskussion anstoßen.
> Sollte keine Bekehrung werden !



Ja, sicher gehts schief wenn der USER ein Idiot ist. Man sollte halt nicht alles was flüssig ist in ne Dampfe kippen. Du trinkst doch auch kein Frostschutzmittel vom Auto weils süß riecht, oder?


----------



## Bauschaum7 (7. Oktober 2019)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> "Nur verbranntes Holz"
> Da musste ich kurz Schmunzeln
> 
> Rauch entsteht aus verbranntem Material wie z.B. Tabak oder *Holz*. Dadurch entstehen neben Kohlenstoffmonoxid,  auch noch tausende andere Stoffe, die Nachweislich schädlich für den Körper sind.
> ...



Ja aber das liegt daran das heutzutage soviel Chemie in Häuser verbaut ist  wie zB : Fernseher Teppich Microwellen  etc  ....   aber nicht am Holz


----------



## keinnick (7. Oktober 2019)

Blödsinn. Dann zünde mal ein Stück Holz an und nimm einen tiefen Zug.


----------



## ryzen1 (7. Oktober 2019)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Ich hab halt in letzter Zeit von schweren Unfällen mit E-zigaretten gehört . Deswegen dachte ich mir da könnte man mal eine diskussion anstoßen.
> Sollte keine Bekehrung werden !



Das kann aber auch mit jedem elektronischem Gerät passieren.
Und meistens waren das irgendwelche manipulierten Geräte.

Aber selbst mit denen, ist die Zahl der Toten, welche an Zigaretten sterben um ein vielfaches höher, als bei Dampfern.
Eigentlich ist bisher kein Fall dokumentiert, welches von einen Toten durch dampfen festhält.
Bezogen auf nicht manipulierte Geräte oder gepanschtes Liquid.



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> klingt ja schon krass , bei mir ist nur Laub drin



Trotzdem ist der Rauch tödlich.



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Ja aber das liegt daran das heutzutage soviel Chemie in Häuser verbaut ist  wie zB : Fernseher Teppich Microwellen  etc  ....   aber nicht am Holz



Nein. Es ist FAKT, dass bei Verbrennung Kohlenstoffmonoxid entsteht. Und das ist tödlich. Egal wie gesund dein verbranntes Material ist.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (7. Oktober 2019)

keinnick schrieb:


> Blödsinn. Dann zünde mal ein Stück Holz an und nimm einen tiefen Zug.



Brenn mal ein Stück Plastik an und nimm mal einen tiefen Zug !


----------



## ryzen1 (7. Oktober 2019)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Brenn mal ein Stück Plastik an und nimm mal einen tiefen Zug !



Rauch ist Rauch. Und Rauch ist tödlich.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (7. Oktober 2019)

Okay , also sind wir uns einig das E-Zigaretten aufgrund der Chemie auf Dauer schädlicher sind wie normales Rauchen .

eigentlich sollten man garnicht Rauchen


----------



## drstoecker (7. Oktober 2019)

Ist alles schädlich!


----------



## ryzen1 (7. Oktober 2019)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Okay , also sind wir uns einig das E-Zigaretten aufgrund der Chemie auf Dauer schädlicher sind wie normales Rauchen .
> 
> eigentlich sollten man garnicht Rauchen



Nein. Beim dampfen entsteht Dampf. Beim rauchen Rauch.

Und wie ich schon geschrieben hab, entsteht beim dampfen kein Stoff der schädlich ist für den Körper.
*Zwei *Chemikalien sind enthalten. Propylenglykol und Glycerin. Beides vom Körper verarbeitbar.

Beim rauchen entstehen fast *5000*(!) Chemikalien. 90 davon sind nachweislich krebserregend.

Nein rauchen sollte man definitiv nicht. Dampfen kann man dahingegen schon.
Natürlich sind beides Genussmittel und daher grundsätzlich nicht gesund.

edit:
Aber auch die staatlichen Gesundheitsbehörde von UK "Public Health England" hat das Restrisiko von E-Zigaretten eingeschätzt und sind dabei zur Schlussfolgerung gekommen, dass diese mindestens 95% weniger schädlich sind als Zigaretten.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (7. Oktober 2019)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Nein. Beim dampfen entsteht Dampf. Beim rauchen Rauch.
> 
> Und wie ich schon geschrieben hab, entsteht beim dampfen kein Stoff der schädlich ist für den Körper.
> *Zwei *Chemikalien sind enthalten. Propylenglykol und Glycerin. Beides vom Körper verarbeitbar.
> ...



Wie soll Dampf entstehen wenn garkein Wasser drin ist !?   

Nennen wir es einfach kalten chemischen Rauch ... okay ?


----------



## ryzen1 (7. Oktober 2019)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Wie soll Dampf entstehen wenn garkein Wasser drin ist !?
> 
> Nennen wir es einfach kalten chemischen Rauch ... okay ?



Es ist Wasser enthalten 
Zigarettenrauch ist chemischer Rauch.

Dampf ist kein Rauch. Auch kein chemischer Rauch.

Ich weiß, man möchte sich das Rauchen irgendwie gut reden. Aber das ist es nunmal nicht. Ich war selbst lange Raucher gewesen.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (7. Oktober 2019)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Es ist Wasser enthalten
> Zigarettenrauch ist chemischer Rauch.
> 
> Dampf ist kein Rauch. Auch kein chemischer Rauch.
> ...



Und bei welcher Temperatur " verdampfen" deine Chemikalien bzw reagieren die zu Rauch ? 
Brauch Kaugummi mehr wie Melone oder Apfel ?


----------



## ryzen1 (7. Oktober 2019)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Und bei welcher Temperatur " verdampfen" deine Chemikalien bzw reagieren die zu Rauch ?



Bei 100° Celsius. Wie bei Wasser so üblich.

Die Verdampfer können aber auch weitaus mehr Temperatur erzeugen, was dazu führt, dass man wärmeren und dichteren Dampf erzeugt, da eben das Liquid bei höherer Temperatur schneller verdampft.


Achja hab gerade mal gegooglet. Propylenglycol (E 1520) ist auch in Zahnpasta oder Kaugummis enthalten.
Und Glycerin ist auch als Lebensmittelzusatzstoff E 422 bekannt. Also die ominösen bösen Chemikalien sind nicht so schlimm, wie du es hier vermutest.

E 422 - Glycerin - Lebensmittel-Warenkunde


> Als Lebensmittelzusatzstoff ist E 422 für alle Nahrungsmittel allgemein zugelassen und es existiert auch keine Höchstmengenbeschränkung für die Verwendung von Glycerin. E 422 wird u.a. eingesetzt für Fleischerzeugnisse, Überzüge, Kakaowaren, Schokoladenerzeugnisse, Datteln und Kaugummi.



E 1520 - Propylenglycol - Lebensmittel-Warenkunde


> E 1520 ist nur für die Herstellung von Aromastoffen und Kaugummis zugelassen Die Höchstmengenbeschränkung liegt bei Aromen bei 1 g/ l, für den Zusatz in Kaugummis wurde keine Höchstmengenbeschränkung festgelegt.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (7. Oktober 2019)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Bei 100° Celsius. Wie bei Wasser so üblich.
> 
> Die Verdampfer können aber auch weitaus mehr Temperatur erzeugen, was dazu führt, dass man wärmeren und dichteren Dampf erzeugt, da eben das Liquid bei höherer Temperatur schneller verdampft.
> 
> ...



Ich hab noch kein Verdampfer auseinandergebaut   ,  aber wie hoch ist die Temperatur  bzw ist da eine Glühkerze drin  ?

Aber in Zahnpasta wird der Stoff glaub nicht verdampft beim Putzen ,  außer man macht richtig schnell


----------



## ryzen1 (7. Oktober 2019)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Ich hab noch kein Verdampfer auseinandergebaut , aber wie hoch ist die Temperatur bzw ist da eine Glühkerze drin ?



In einem Verdampfer ist simpel gesagt ein Heizdraht, welcher mit einem Stück Glasfaser umwickelt ist.
Die Glasfaser nimmt das Liquid auf und führt dieses zum Heizdraht.

Wenn man nun den Heizdraht erhitzt (durch Elektrizität mit Klicken auf den Knopf), verdampft das Liquid aus der Glasfaser.
Und da die Glasfaser extrem hohe Temperaturen aushält, wird diese im Grund nicht beschädigt. Also wird auch nichts verbrannt.



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Aber in Zahnpasta wird der Stoff glaub nicht verdampft beim Putzen ,  außer man macht richtig schnell



Ich wollte dir damit nur zeigen, dass diese Stoffe nicht gefährlich sind.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (7. Oktober 2019)

Und was schätzt du welchen Temperaturen die Chemikalien ausgesetzt werden  bis sie " verdampfen "  ?  

Kannst du das mal messen  ?

Glaube Quecksilber ist in flüssiger Form auch nicht schädlich  ,  aber extrem im gasförmigen Zustand  ^^


----------



## ryzen1 (7. Oktober 2019)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Und was schätzt du welchen Temperaturen die Chemikalien ausgesetzt werden  bis sie " verdampfen "  ?
> 
> Kannst du das mal messen  ?
> 
> Glaube Quecksilber ist in flüssiger Form auch nicht schädlich  ,  aber extrem im gasförmigen Zustand  ^^



100°. Willst du mich veräppeln?`

Quecksilber ist übrigens auch in flüssiger Form giftig.


----------



## Kelemvor (7. Oktober 2019)

Und wenn ich dafür gesperrt werde: Bitte reagiert nicht mehr auf den offernsichtlichen Troll.

Ka ob du von Rauchfrei oder irgendeiner Tabaklobby kommst, offensichtlicher kann man gegen das Dampfen nicht trollen.
auf nimmerwiedersehen.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (7. Oktober 2019)

Kelemvor schrieb:


> Und wenn ich dafür gesperrt werde: Bitte reagiert nicht mehr auf den offernsichtlichen Troll.
> 
> Ka ob du von Rauchfrei oder irgendeiner Tabaklobby kommst, offensichtlicher kann man gegen das Dampfen nicht trollen.
> auf nimmerwiedersehen.



Du willst mich hier jetzt nicht verpetzen oder !?  ...... anschwärzen ?


----------



## Bauschaum7 (7. Oktober 2019)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> 100°. Willst du mich veräppeln?`
> 
> Quecksilber ist übrigens auch in flüssiger Form giftig.



Ich hab halt Bedenken über 100°C , grad was Chemikalien angeht .
Deswegen wollte ich ja wissen  bei wieviel °C und ob du das mal messen könntest  ,  ich hab nicht so ein Teil .


----------



## RyzA (7. Oktober 2019)

E-Zigaretten sind zwar weniger gefährlich als Tabakprodukte, aber ganz gesundheitlich unbedenklich sind diese auch nicht.
Es gibt außerdem noch keine gesicherten Langzeitstudien darüber.

Tote nach Gebrauch von E-Zigaretten: Lieber Dampfen statt Qualmen? | STERN.de

Lungenerkrankungen: Wie gefaehrlich sind E-Zigaretten? - WELT

Rauchen: Wie schaedlich sind E-Zigaretten? | NDR.de - Ratgeber - Gesundheit

Am besten ist es natürlich gar nicht zu rauchen. Was aber leicht gesagt ist.


----------



## ryzen1 (7. Oktober 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> E-Zigaretten sind zwar weniger gefährlich als Tabakprodukte, aber ganz gesundheitlich unbedenklich sind diese auch nicht.
> Es gibt außerdem noch keine gesicherten Langzeitstudien darüber.
> 
> Tote nach Gebrauch von E-Zigaretten: Lieber Dampfen statt Qualmen? | STERN.de
> ...



Die Toten in den USA sind auch die einzigen aus dem letzten Jahrzehnt. Und zufällig liegen alle Toten in benachbarten US Bundesstaaten.
Nicht etwas auffällig, dass nicht ein einziger Fall aus anderen Teilen der Welt kommt? Bei wie vielen mehreren 100 Millionen dampfern?

Und wegen dem Formaldehyd würde ich eher auf solche Quellen gehen:
Emission aus elektronischen Zigaretten -  Fraunhofer WKI


> Eine Freisetzung von Formaldehyd konnte bei der Verwendung der e-Zigarette nicht nachgewiesen werden.



Komischerweise besagen diese "US Studien" aber was anderes. Wem glaubt man also mehr?
edit: wie ich grad lese, wurde in dieser Studie auch das Gerät vollkommen außerhalb der Spezifikation betrieben.


----------



## RyzA (7. Oktober 2019)

Das kann ich nicht beurteilen.
Fakt ist das es noch keine Langzeitstudien darüber gibt.
Und solange sollte man ruhig auch etwas skeptisch bleiben.


----------



## azzih (7. Oktober 2019)

Also sicher kann man sagen, dass mittlerweile Zigaretten sehr gut erforscht sind und diese über 200 schädliche Substanzen enthalten, die verschiedene Krankheiten direkt bedingen oder mit diesen stark korrelieren. Darunter verschiedene Krebsarten, Herz- und Kreislauferkrankungen, Bluthochdruck, Demenz und noch einige andere. Also wenn du über Jahre/Jahrzehnte rauchst wirst du mit ziemlicher Sicherheit eine oder mehrere dieser Krankheiten bekommen.

E-Zigaretten dagegen sind nicht so gut erforscht aber alleine von den Inhaltsstoffen würde ich behaupten, dass diese wesentlich weniger schädliche Folgen haben können. Kenne auch einige Leute die damit schon das Rauchen aufgegeben haben und auch behaupten sich dadurch fitter und besser zu fühlen.


----------



## Rage1988 (7. Oktober 2019)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Die Toten in den USA sind auch die einzigen aus dem letzten Jahrzehnt.



Ja, echt komisch 

Bedenke doch mal, seit wann es diese Welle an E-Zigaretten gibt und wie verbreitet sie vor ca. 10 Jahren waren.

So lange es keine Langzeitstudien dazu gibt, weiß man absolut gar nichts.
Seit ca. 10 Jahren gibt es diese E-Zigaretten und dieser Hype kam aber erst in den letzten 5 Jahren auf. Vorher habe ich niemanden darüber reden hören und habe niemanden damit gesehen.
D.h. wir sind noch weit von verwertbaren Ergebnissen entfernt.


----------



## ryzen1 (7. Oktober 2019)

Das Thema Langzeitstudie ist ein verbreitetes Totschlagargument.  Ist es aber nicht.
Fälschlicherweise verbindet man immer wieder das Dampfen mit dem Rauchen, wessen Schädlichkeit erst Jahre später erkannt wurde. 
Man kann jedes Produkt und Medikament mit diesem Thema Langzeitstudie verbieten. Denn bei keinem neuen Produkt oder Medikament gibt es solche Langzeitstudien.
Und es gibt auch keinen Grund dafür.

Wenn es keine Hinweise auf Schädlichkeit gibt und auch keine Gründe zur Annahme einer Schädlichkeit vorhanden sind sind diese Produkte als sicher einzustufen.

Die Toten in den benachbarten Bundesstaaten, sind übrigens auf gepanschtes Liquid zurückzuführen.


----------



## Ray2015 (7. Oktober 2019)

Kann mal jemand diesen Troll kicken? E-Zigaretten (ich bevorzuge das Wort "Dampfe") sind weniger schädlich als Zigaretten. Punkt. Was gibt es da zu diskutieren? Studien und Infos gibt es zu Genüge im Netz.


----------



## amdahl (7. Oktober 2019)

natürlicher Stoff = gut
"chemischer" Stoff = schlecht
Thema geklärt, kann zu


----------



## P2063 (9. Oktober 2019)

Ray2015 schrieb:


> E-Zigaretten (ich bevorzuge das Wort "Dampfe") sind weniger schädlich als Zigaretten. Punkt. Was gibt es da zu diskutieren? Studien und Infos gibt es zu Genüge im Netz.



Weniger schädlich bedeutet eben NICHT unschädlich. Meiner Meinung nach sollte man sowohl rauchen als auch dampfen in der Öffentlichkeit komplett verbieten. Daheim in den eigenen vier Wänden oder einer als solcher Ort deutlich gekennzeichneten Raucherkneipe/Shishabar kann von mir aus jeder seine Gesundheit runinieren wie er will.



Ray2015 schrieb:


> Studien und Infos gibt es zu Genüge im Netz.


Das ist keine belastbare Aussage. Die Frage ist, ob diese Studien auch wissenschaftlich korrekt und überprüfbar sind, oder ob da bloß irgendwer ein bestimmtes Ziel verfolgt. Es gibt auch Studien, dass Tabakrauch unschädlich oder gar gesundheitsfördernd ist. Ich kann auch eine Studie machen, dass es möglich ist auf dem Mond zu atmen.


----------



## Zeiss (9. Oktober 2019)

P2063 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach sollte man sowohl rauchen als auch dampfen in der Öffentlichkeit komplett verbieten.



Danke, sehe ich auch so. Wenn man auf dem Gehweg hinter so einem Dampfer her läuft, ist es echt nicht geil, wenn man so eine Wolke ins Gesicht bekommt, da kommt öfters mal alles hoch...


----------



## wuselsurfer (9. Oktober 2019)

amdahl schrieb:


> natürlicher Stoff = gut
> "chemischer" Stoff = schlecht


 Das rauchst / dampfst Du auch nur einmal:
Wolliger Fingerhut – Wikipedia  - obwohl natürlch.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (9. Oktober 2019)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Danke, sehe ich auch so. Wenn man auf dem Gehweg hinter so einem Dampfer her läuft, ist es echt nicht geil, wenn man so eine Wolke ins Gesicht bekommt, da kommt öfters mal alles hoch...



Das stimmt . 

Und wer spricht schon ne geile Olle an die dampft  ,...........   dann lieber eine geile Raucherin 

Mag sein das die Dampfer einen besseren blowjob machen  ^^


----------



## Zeiss (9. Oktober 2019)

Ob Dampfen oder Rauchen, der Sch**ss gehört in der Öffentlichkeit verboten!


----------



## Dragon AMD (9. Oktober 2019)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Ob Dampfen oder Rauchen, der Sch**ss gehört in der Öffentlichkeit verboten!


Dann musst du aber auch mehr Steuern zahlen.

Da dadurch auch viele Steuern eingenommen werden.

Dann noch Arbeitsplätze die wegfallen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bauschaum7 (9. Oktober 2019)

wenn ich auf der Straße bin  , komm ich mir auch manchmal vor als würde ich ein Aromaraumlufttester sein .

vielleicht ziehen sich die Dampfer ja das Selbe rein wie in den Raumdampfern,  im Hotel riechen die nicht schlecht  ^^
hmmm..... wer weiß


----------



## Zeiss (9. Oktober 2019)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Dann musst du aber auch mehr Steuern zahlen.
> 
> Da dadurch auch viele Steuern eingenommen werden.
> 
> Dann noch Arbeitsplätze die wegfallen.



Das wird dann durch die Wenigerausgaben der Versicherungen wieder ausgeglichen.
Und ich rede nicht von generell verbieten, sondern verbieten im öffentlichen Raum!!!


----------



## Bauschaum7 (9. Oktober 2019)

können wir nicht einfach die Pfanze Hanf entsperren ,  warum wird eigentlich eine Heilpfanze gesperrt ?  
Sind wir alle dumm !?

NöööHHH  ,  dann lieber Chemie   ^^

Nächstes Jahr pfanze ich mir auch welche in Gartennur  zur Zierde , die sehen echt cool aus .

Glaube es geht noch !   ...........      , das man sich eine Pflanze patentieren lassen  kann  oder verbieten .  Fehler oder was !?  ^^


----------



## Dragon AMD (9. Oktober 2019)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Das wird dann durch die Wenigerausgaben der Versicherungen wieder ausgeglichen.
> Und ich rede nicht von generell verbieten, sondern verbieten im öffentlichen Raum!!!


Solange das an der frischen Luft ist ist der Gesetzgeber dafür verantwortlich.

Natürlich ist rauchen/dampfen schädlich aber Arbeiten ist auch schädlich in anderem Licht gesehen.

Schwer heben zum Beispiel belastet Gelenke und Bandscheiben. 

Soll man das dann auch verbieten.

Man dreht sich immer irgendwie im Kreis bei solchen Dingen.

Schweißen ist auch schädlich.



Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zeiss (9. Oktober 2019)

Der Vergleich mit Arbeiten ist für'n Ar***....


----------



## blautemple (9. Oktober 2019)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Solange das an der frischen Luft ist ist der Gesetzgeber dafür verantwortlich.
> 
> Natürlich ist rauchen/dampfen schädlich aber Arbeiten ist auch schädlich in anderem Licht gesehen.
> 
> ...



Was ist das denn für ein Vergleich. Schweißt du an einer Bushaltestelle, oder schadest du Unbeteiligten wenn du das was Schweres hebst?


----------



## Dragon AMD (9. Oktober 2019)

blautemple schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für ein Vergleich. Schweißt du an einer Bushaltestelle, oder schadest du Unbeteiligten wenn du das was Schweres hebst?


Schweißen wird zwar auf der Arbeit gemacht aber da schadet der Rauch auch andere Menschen. 

Nur weil das Arbeit heißt heißt das nicht das man andere nicht Schadet.

Beim Schwer heben zwar nicht andere aber trotzdem wird ein Mensch geschadet.



Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zeiss (9. Oktober 2019)

Du verstehst es wirklich nicht oder?
Wenn einer schwer hebt und dadurch seine Knie kaputt macht, ist es SEIN Problem, denn er hat sich BEWUSST DAFÜR entschieden.

Wenn vor mir ein Raucher läuft und ich seinen Rauch ins Gesicht abkriege, ich es was anderes und es nennt sich Belästigung und Schädigung der Unbeteiligten!


----------



## Dragon AMD (9. Oktober 2019)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Du verstehst es wirklich nicht oder?
> Wenn einer schwer hebt und dadurch seine Knie kaputt macht, ist es SEIN Problem, denn er hat sich BEWUSST DAFÜR entschieden.
> 
> Wenn vor mir ein Raucher läuft und ich seinen Rauch ins Gesicht abkriege, ich es was anderes und es nennt sich Belästigung und Schädigung der Unbeteiligten!


Und Schweißer auf der Arbeit obwohl man nichts mit Schweißen zu tun hat.

Hat man sich auch ausgesucht. 

Dann geht man an der Bushaltestelle an eine andere Position wo der Rauch nicht hinkommt und fertig.



Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bauschaum7 (9. Oktober 2019)

Ich wär auch gern Schweizer .....


----------



## wuselsurfer (9. Oktober 2019)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Nächstes Jahr pfanze ich mir auch welche in Gartennur  zur Zierde , die sehen echt cool aus .^^


 Viel Spaß im Knast!


----------



## -Loki- (9. Oktober 2019)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Du verstehst es wirklich nicht oder?
> Wenn einer schwer hebt und dadurch seine Knie kaputt macht, ist es SEIN Problem, denn er hat sich BEWUSST DAFÜR entschieden.
> 
> Wenn vor mir ein Raucher läuft und ich seinen Rauch ins Gesicht abkriege, ich es was anderes und es nennt sich Belästigung und Schädigung der Unbeteiligten!



Ich verstehe worauf du hinaus willst, aber ich sag es mal provokant. Wenn du hinter einem Raucher hinterherläufst ist das DEIN Problem, denn du hast dich BEWUSST DAFÜR entschieden hinter ihm her zu laufen.
Und wenn ich dein Avatar so sehe, hör auf Auto zu fahren, den das belästig und schädigt mich.


----------



## Zeiss (10. Oktober 2019)

Nein, ich habe mich ganz sicher nicht dafür entschieden, ganz sicher nicht!


----------



## John_Shaft (11. Oktober 2019)

Ich halte es nicht für sinnvoll. Beides ungesund, vor allem das chemische.


----------



## ryzen1 (11. Oktober 2019)

John_Shaft schrieb:


> Ich halte es nicht für sinnvoll. Beides ungesund, vor allem das chemische.



Was genau meinst du mit "chemische"?
Meinst du den Rauch von Zigaretten mit 5000 Chemikalien oder das Liquid welches aus Wasser, planzlichem Glycerin und Propylenglykol besteht?


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (15. Oktober 2019)

Meine Meinung als (leider noch) Raucher:

E-Zigarette schlägt Zigarette und Tabakerhitzer punkto Gesundheitsrisiken.

Rauch- & Dampflose Produkte wie Snus oder Faro (Säckchen zur Nikotinversorgung, die man in den Mund klemmt - zwischen Oberlippe und Zähne) 
schlagen Rauch und Dampf punkto Gesundheitsrisiken.

Und Nichtrauchen bzw. kein Nikotin schlägt alles.

MfG


----------



## colormix (16. Oktober 2019)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Ob Dampfen oder Rauchen, der Sch**ss gehört in der Öffentlichkeit verboten!



Vor  lauter  Dampf sehen  einige  die  News nicht , 
in den USA sind schon nach sehr kurzer  Zeit  einige Menschen  wegen einer  E- Zigarette gestorben , in _Deutschland wird das unter den -Tisch gekehrt und verschwiegen ,
  das verharmlosen einer E- Zigarette ist gefährlich,  ich behaupte sogar  das  eine  E-  Zigarette schädlicher  ist   als  wenn man Losen Tabak  über Zigarette Hülsen  Filter  raucht  Guter loser  Tabak (das in den Tüten und Dosen )  hat im Gegensatz zu der Filter Zigarette keine Parfüm Stoffe  und diese  künstlich hergestellten Aroma Stoffe haben eine Menge    an Schadstoffen wenn das verbrennt oder  verdampft .


----------



## fipS09 (16. Oktober 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Vor  lauter  Dampf sehen  einige  die  News nicht ,
> in den USA sind schon nach sehr kurzer  Zeit  einige Menschen  wegen einer  E- Zigarette gestorben , in _Deutschland wird das unter den -Tisch gekehrt und verschwiegen ,
> das verharmlosen einer E- Zigarette ist gefährlich,  ich behaupte sogar  das  eine  E-  Zigarette schädlicher  ist   als  wenn man Losen Tabak  über Zigarette Hülsen  Filter  raucht  Guter loser  Tabak (das in den Tüten und Dosen )  hat im Gegensatz zu der Filter Zigarette keine Parfüm Stoffe  und diese  künstlich hergestellten Aroma Stoffe haben eine Menge    an Schadstoffen wenn das verbrennt oder  verdampft .



Na, ausnahmsweise mal wieder einen Newsartikel nicht verstanden und jetzt falsch am nachplappern?  Deutschland ist wirklich bekannt dafür tote unter den Teppich zu kehren.
Lass dir deinen guten Tabak aus der Dose schmecken, hoffe aber der ist vom Zentralrat der Fliesentischbesitzer empfohlen.


----------



## colormix (16. Oktober 2019)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Na, ausnahmsweise mal wieder einen Newsartikel nicht verstanden und jetzt falsch am nachplappern?
> .



Würde  nicht  so  dampfen     das  mal lesen,

Machen E-Zigaretten Aggressiv ?


----------



## fipS09 (16. Oktober 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Würde  nicht  so  dampfen     das  mal lesen,
> 
> Machen E-Zigaretten Aggressiv ?



Jetzt kommst du mir mit einer Studie von 2014, und einer News zu den Todesfällen die über einen Monat alt ist. Ist dir aufgefallen das fast 90% der bestätigten Krankheitsfälle in den USA laut eigener Aussage Cannabishaltige E-Liquids geraucht haben?
E-Dampf: Branche warnt vor illegalen E-Joints
Diese enthalten offenbar Vitamin E Acetat, welches in Europa so in den streng regulierten Produkten nicht vorkommen darf.
Hier hast du noch ein Interview von einem Mitarbeiter der Public Health England, das für BBC gegeben wurde:
BBC Breakfast auf Twitter: "Martin Dockrell from Public Health England assured vapers that deaths in the US have come from cannabis vaping as opposed to nicotine e-cigarettes ����

#Vaping #ECigarettes #Health… https://t.co/PJZvPgPeBo"
Wusstest du das alleine in Deutschland TÄGLICH 300 Menschen an den Folgen des Rauchens sterben? Liegt vllt nur am falschen Tabak.

Übrigens aus deiner verlinkten Studie:


> *In Versuchen mit infizierten Mäusen erhöhte der E-Zigaretten-Dampf die Überlebensrate der MRSA-Keime um das Dreifache. Bei echten Zigaretten liegt dieser Wert beim Vierfachen.*


War wohl auch der falsche Tabak.


----------



## colormix (16. Oktober 2019)

Der optimale  und  ultimative    E-Zigaretten Ersatz 
( das ist  jetzt kein  sch* das  funktioniert  tatsächlich )

Man kann es durch  die  Nase inhalieren oder  mit  dem Mund dran saugen .

Anleitung : 
Mein  Air  Kühler hat  oben mittig  noch einen Verdampfer der ist  nicht  nur  für  das  Raum Klima gut 
Wassertank mit  Wasser  gefüllen   ist  klar ,
dann  mit ordentlich viel  E-Zigaretten Aromastoff befüllen,
dann  mit  der Fernbedienung  die  Taste Verdampfer   an  schalten .

Heftig dran   schnuppern    
Die  Beifüllung  hält  über  8 Stunden  durch  da hat man sehr  lange was  von .

Da   oben in  der  Mitte da kommt  der  Dampf raus da mit  der  Nase  1 x ganz  nah  ran  und  tief einnahmen,
nach ausgiebigen Gebrauch-Genuss   mit  klarem Wasser paar Stunden  durch spülen damit  da nicht  verklebt .


braucht   man keine  E- Zigarette mehr  dampfen es kommt  da   nun   von   oben   raus


----------



## Slezer (16. Oktober 2019)

Ich mache beides nicht. Ich trink bier am Wochenende das muss reichen^^ ungesund genug


----------



## Krolgosh (16. Oktober 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Der optimale  und  ultimative    E-Zigaretten Ersatz
> ( das ist  jetzt kein  sch* das  funktioniert  tatsächlich )



Also egal was du rauchst, rauch weniger davon?


----------



## ryzen1 (17. Oktober 2019)

SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> Rauch- & Dampflose Produkte wie Snus oder Faro (Säckchen zur Nikotinversorgung, die man in den Mund klemmt - zwischen Oberlippe und Zähne)
> schlagen Rauch und Dampf punkto Gesundheitsrisiken.



Wie kann denn der Konsum von Oraltabak besser sein, als dampfen?
Du weißt schon, dass auch der Oraltabak nachweislich Krebserregend ist und Schäden im Mundbereich anrichten kann?




colormix schrieb:


> Vor  lauter  Dampf sehen  einige  die  News nicht ,
> in den USA sind schon nach sehr kurzer  Zeit  einige Menschen  wegen einer  E- Zigarette gestorben , in _Deutschland wird das unter den -Tisch gekehrt und verschwiegen ,
> das verharmlosen einer E- Zigarette ist gefährlich,  ich behaupte sogar  das  eine  E-  Zigarette schädlicher  ist   als  wenn man Losen Tabak  über Zigarette Hülsen  Filter  raucht  Guter loser  Tabak (das in den Tüten und Dosen )  hat im Gegensatz zu der Filter Zigarette keine Parfüm Stoffe  und diese  künstlich hergestellten Aroma Stoffe haben eine Menge    an Schadstoffen wenn das verbrennt oder  verdampft .



Les dir doch bitte den Thread nochmal durch. Du kannst ja denken, was du willst. Aber die Fakten sprechen eben was anderes. Das USA Thema wurde hier bereits auch schon erwähnt und erklärt.

Dass alleine schon Kohlenmonoxid tödlich ist, muss man hier ja nicht diskutieren oder? Und abgesehen von den anderen 90 krebserregenden Stoffen in Zigaretten.



fipS09 schrieb:


> #Vaping #ECigarettes #Health… https://t.co/PJZvPgPeBo"
> Wusstest du das alleine in Deutschland TÄGLICH 300 Menschen an den Folgen des Rauchens sterben? Liegt vllt nur am falschen Tabak.



Mir kommt es so vor, als würden einige einfach nicht wahrhaben wollen, wie schädlich und tödlich Zigaretten sind.


----------



## colormix (17. Oktober 2019)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Les dir doch bitte den Thread nochmal durch. Du kannst ja denken, was du willst. Aber die Fakten sprechen eben was anderes. Das USA Thema wurde hier bereits auch schon erwähnt und erklärt.
> 
> 
> .



Was soll ich denn da lesen das mit E-Zigaretten hatte ich auch mal ausprobiert und es ist mir nicht gut bekommen und die  E- Zigarette  habe ich dann in den Müll entsorgt , so viel dazu !


----------



## ryzen1 (17. Oktober 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Was soll ich denn da lesen das mit E-Zigaretten hatte ich auch mal ausprobiert und es ist mir nicht gut bekommen und die  E- Zigarette  habe ich dann in den Müll entsorgt , so viel dazu !



Einigen schmeckt auch kein Gemüse und essen lieber ne fettige Pizza.


----------



## MOD6699 (17. Oktober 2019)

Hab nach über 23 Jahren aufgehört... nur empfehlenswert....


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (17. Oktober 2019)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Wie kann denn der Konsum von Oraltabak besser sein, als dampfen?.



Die Lunge ist komplett aus dem Spiel und nur noch ein kleiner Teil der Schleimhäute "muss dran glauben". 

Im übrigen ist SNUS im Großteil der EU Staaten verboten. 
Die Ersatzprodukte wie Faro, oder andere Nikotinsäckchen enthalten keinen Tabak, sondern reines Nikotin in Form einer Salzverbindung.

Inhaltsstoffe Faro: 
Camellia sinensis (Teeblätter, getrocknet), Wasser, Nikotinsalz, Natriumcarbonat, Aromen;


----------



## ryzen1 (17. Oktober 2019)

Tut mir Leid, aber ich kann absolut gar nichts von offizieller Seite zu den Inhaltsstoffen dazu finden.
Lediglich ein Beitrag in einem "snus" Forum.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (21. Oktober 2019)

Ihr mit euren Chemikalien könnt einem echt das Rauchen verderben ,  Eine schöne Cigarre ist doch was Feines.

Ich frag mich wo da der Spaß bleibt ?  Das Drehen,  das Anlecken , stylisch anzünden ,  zwischen den Fingern halten und die Brandlöcher in der Kleidung .


----------



## Kelemvor (21. Oktober 2019)

Nix gegen die Freude eine frisch gewickelte und bewattete neue Coil einzudampfen mit einem Liquid das man selbst exakt auf seinen Geschmack angemischt hat.

Und was sind Brandlöcher gegen einen in der Hose ausgelaufenen 10ml Tank mit Lakritzgeschmack?


----------



## Bauschaum7 (21. Oktober 2019)

Das is doch Kindergarten ... ^^

Brandlöcher sind für immer


----------



## Spexxos (22. Oktober 2019)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Das is doch Kindergarten ... ^^



Stimmt.  Im Kindergarten sollte man nicht rauchen. Die Erzieher nicht und die Kinder erst Recht nicht. Die Eltern aber sollten rauchen was sie wollen, wo sie wollen.


----------



## colormix (22. Oktober 2019)

Bei dem starken Nebel der  beim Dampfen  entsteht  ist   gefährlich beim Autofahren,  vor  lauter  Nebel  siehst   du das Kind oder  den Fußgänger  nicht  mehr  der  über  die  Straße  rennt ,  einigen Leute ist die   E-Zigaretten    beim  Dampfen Explodiert nicht  auszudenken was passiert bei Tempo 200 auf  der Autobahn   .

ich halte von E-Zigaretten  nichts ,
Endwerder ganz lassen oder normal rauchen .


----------



## fipS09 (22. Oktober 2019)

Oder wenn die brennende Kippe im Fußraum landet bei Tempo 200, die meisten Leute öffnen übrigens das Fenster einen Spalt beim Rauchen/dampfen, statt Hotboxing zu betreiben.


----------



## FKY2000 (22. Oktober 2019)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Oder wenn die brennende Kippe im Fußraum landet bei Tempo 200, die meisten Leute öffnen übrigens das Fenster einen Spalt beim Rauchen/dampfen, statt Hotboxing zu betreiben.


Rauchst du dir auch so gerne mal ne Schachtel Zigaretten beim entspannten Cruisen mit 200 Sachen während eines Blowjobs auf der Autobahn?Gibt nix schöneres. Ja okay die Kippen die dann mal im Fussraum landen...so what, liegen lassen und einfach die nächste anmachen... Könnte schließlich immer die letzte sein 

Gesendet von meinem HRY-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ryzen1 (22. Oktober 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Bei dem starken Nebel der  beim Dampfen  entsteht  ist   gefährlich beim Autofahren,  vor  lauter  Nebel  siehst   du das Kind oder  den Fußgänger  nicht  mehr  der  über  die  Straße  rennt ,  einigen Leute ist die   E-Zigaretten    beim  Dampfen Explodiert nicht  auszudenken was passiert bei Tempo 200 auf  der Autobahn   .
> 
> ich halte von E-Zigaretten  nichts ,
> Endwerder ganz lassen oder normal rauchen .



Langsam werden die Argumente schon sehr banal.
Einige Häuser sind schon in Flammen aufgegangen, weil eine Zigarette auf den Teppich gefallen ist.
Einigen Menschen ist ein Stück Banane im Hals stecken geblieben und sind erstickt.
Einige Menschen haben sich schon mal an Wasser verschluckt. Nicht auszudenken, was bei Tempo 200 passiert.

Es sind schon viele Menschen aus Dummheit gestorben.

Um dir mal was klar zu machen. In Deutschland sterben 300(!) Menschen* pro Tag* an den Folgen des Rauchens.
Und jetzt sag mir mal, wie viele Menschen wegen dem Dampfen gestorben sind.
Gerne auch die, bei welchem das Gerät wegen selbst gebastelten Mods explodiert ist. Gerne auch die, welche sich beim Autofahren bei 200 die Sicht zudampfen. Gerne auch die, die von der Brücke fallen, weil sie wegen dem Dampf nichts sehen.

Aber ja...lieber normal rauchen..


----------



## colormix (22. Oktober 2019)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Es sind schon viele Menschen aus Dummheit gestorben.
> 
> Um dir mal was klar zu machen. In Deutschland sterben 300(!) Menschen* pro Tag* an den Folgen des Rauchens.
> Und jetzt sag mir mal, wie viele Menschen wegen dem Dampfen gestorben sind.
> ...



ich sehe das einfach so alles was man im Überfluss konsumiert ist nicht Gesund,
ich hatte nach dem  E-Zigaretten Genuss Husten .


----------



## ryzen1 (22. Oktober 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> ich sehe das einfach so alles was man im Überfluss konsumiert ist nicht Gesund,
> ich hatte nach dem  E-Zigaretten Genuss Husten .



Du hast gesagt, dass du von E-Zigaretten nichts hältst und man lieber normal rauchen sollte oder gar nicht.
Warum sollte man lieber Zigaretten rauchen als dampfen? Weil du husten musstest?


----------



## colormix (22. Oktober 2019)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Du hast gesagt, dass du von E-Zigaretten nichts hältst und man lieber normal rauchen sollte oder gar nicht.
> Warum sollte man lieber Zigaretten rauchen als dampfen? Weil du husten musstest?



kenne nun mal einige  den ist die  E-Zigaretten nicht gut bekommen , bei normalen Zigaretten keine Probleme,
es ist beides nicht Gesund .


----------



## Venom89 (22. Oktober 2019)

Geil 
Wenn dir die Argumente ausgehen, kennst du jemanden 
Immer die gleiche laier...


----------



## ryzen1 (22. Oktober 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> kenne nun mal einige  den ist die  E-Zigaretten nicht gut bekommen , bei normalen Zigaretten keine Probleme,



 Beim Kohlenmonoxid einatmen ist natürlich alles in Ordnung.



colormix schrieb:


> es ist beides nicht Gesund .



Joa. Nur das Rauchen nachweislich krebserregend und giftig ist und das dampfen eben nicht.


----------



## colormix (22. Oktober 2019)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Joa. Nur das Rauchen nachweislich krebserregend und giftig ist und das dampfen eben nicht.



Nicht nur das Rauchen auch einige Lebensmittel was da rein gepanscht wird an Zusatz Stoffen was die Hersteller z.t nicht mal angeben müssen z.b. auch Rückstände von Pflanzenschutzmitteln ,
ich finde es auch  albern das mit der E-Zigarette  das es immer Dampfen soll, wenn die wenigstes beim Dampfen Musik abspielen würden dann hätte das wenigstens einen Unterhaltungswert   .


----------



## colormix (22. Oktober 2019)

Venom89 schrieb:


> Geil
> Wenn dir die Argumente ausgehen, kennst du jemanden
> Immer die gleiche laier...



Wieder ein Sinnlos Beitrag


----------



## ryzen1 (22. Oktober 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> ich finde es auch  albern das mit der E-Zigarette  das es immer Dampfen soll, wenn die wenigstes beim Dampfen Musik abspielen würden dann hätte das wenigstens einen Unterhaltungswert   .



Genau, warum kommt aus der E-Zigarette eigentlich kein Bier


----------



## fipS09 (22. Oktober 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> ich hatte nach dem  E-Zigaretten Genuss Husten .


Und bei deiner ersten Zigarette war das garantiert nicht der Fall..


----------



## c1i (22. Oktober 2019)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Genau, warum kommt aus der E-Zigarette eigentlich kein Bier



Aber dann alkoholfreies.


----------



## Slezer (22. Oktober 2019)

Im Beitrag #74 schreibt colormix das er liquid in sein Zimmer dampfer reinleert. Da hat er länger was davon. Nun ist Zigarette besser.

Ich weiß nicht, ich weiß nicht


----------



## Venom89 (22. Oktober 2019)

Der weiß doch selber nicht, was er schreibt. Teilweise könnte man meinen, er sei mit dem Kopf auf der Tastatur eingeschlafen. 



colormix schrieb:


> Wieder ein Sinnlos Beitrag



Das der Sinn sich dir nicht erschließt, wundert mich überhaupt nicht. 
Sinnvoll sind natürlich nur deine Beiträge, welche vorbildlich formuliert sind und niemals Fragen offen lassen.


----------



## colormix (22. Oktober 2019)

Slezer schrieb:


> Im Beitrag #74 schreibt colormix das er liquid in sein Zimmer dampfer reinleert. Da hat er länger was davon. Nun ist Zigarette besser.



ich   besitze  so  was nicht  und  habe von einer  weiteren  Nutzungs Möglichkeit gesprochen ohne E-Zigaretten.
My Arctic Air   hat einen Verdampfer  Zusätzlich  da kommt  bei Wasser  Richtig  Nebel Dampf oben raus ,  den man  auch anders nutzen kann als vorhersehen ist , das liquid muss man nur  gut  mit  Wasser mischen dann geht das .


----------



## colormix (22. Oktober 2019)

Venom89 schrieb:


> Der weiß doch selber nicht, was er schreibt. Teilweise könnte man meinen, er sei mit dem Kopf auf der Tastatur eingeschlafen.
> 
> Das der Sinn sich dir nicht erschließt, wundert mich überhaupt nicht.
> Sinnvoll sind natürlich nur deine Beiträge, welche vorbildlich formuliert sind und niemals Fragen offen lassen.




Wieder ein weiterer   unsinniger   Beitrag  aus Dunstburg  oh upps  meine  Tastatur  klemmt  grade   ich  kann das nicht   korrigieren   mit   Dunstburg  , 
da hab  ich mich wohl  verschrieben  meine   Duisburg.

 

Achja  kannst  ja den Beitrag  melden was deine Tages Beschäftigung  offensichtlich  ist selber    zahlreiche OTs verfassen und andere  Beiträge melden  , 
Tipp  solltest  mal deine eignen Beiträge melden so  das  das  nicht andere  für  dich tun müssen , 
 das  ist  nicht böse  gemeint  nur  ein Hinweis .


----------



## P2063 (23. Oktober 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> geplenke und gelaber



das ist jetzt nicht böse gemeint, aber vielleicht solltest du dich mal ein wenig in Selbstreflexion üben und erkennen, dass du deine Meinung öfter wechselst als andere ihre Unterwäsche


----------



## colormix (26. Oktober 2019)

Man kann ihn ja nicht mehr fragen Alt Bundeskanzler  Helmut Schmidt 
( Gott habe hin selig) , was er von E-Zigaretten hält ?


----------



## colormix (26. Oktober 2019)

Man kann ihn ja nicht mehr fragen Alt Bundeskanzler  Helmut Schmidt 
( Gott habe hin selig) , was er von E-Zigaretten hält ?


----------



## dr doom (29. Oktober 2019)

Vielleicht  kann ich ja hier nochmal was beitragen, auch auf die Gefahr hin wiedermal das unrühmliche letzte Wort zu haben.( Das ist übrigens überall so, weil ich es fast nie schaffe weniger zu schreiben als jeder maximal schrieb an solchen Stellen. Eigentlich war hier immer der einzige "Ort" wo ich mich kurz fassen konnte.)

Also ich habe mal wirklich extrem stark geraucht, soviel dass man mehr wohl kaum rauchen kann, oder ich wenigstens nicht könnte rein physikalisch.

Ziemlich genau eine 150 Gramm Dose luxembourgischen Stopf und Drehtaback am Tag, das reichte für etwa 150 Zigaretten!

Wenn man immer 7 Zigaretten vorstopft und bei spätestens drei verbleibenden wieder auf 7 aufstockt, wird einen irgendwann bewusst, dass es fast ausgeschlossen ist keine widerliche Erkrankung zu bekommen, die selbe St verschuldet ja sicher nicht leichter zu ertragen wäre.
Vor Allem wenn man ein " Tag und Nacht" oder halt immer Raucher ist.

Der Wunsch mit dem Rauchen aufzuhören kam sicher schon 10 Jahre vor der Umsetzung, nur leider schaffte ich es bei den ersten Versuchen gerade 3 Stunden, bis ich rückfällig wurde.

Auch war mir klar, dass man eine derart perfide Sucht, die sich über die Jahrzehnte in den Verstand eingebaut hatte, nur mit List loswerden konnte.

Rauchen ist ja wirklich eine vollkommen hohle Sache, man würgt sich die ersten Zigaretten rein, aus welchen verblendeten Gründen auch immer, bis man es endlich geschafft hat, dem Körper das abzuverlangen, was den einzigen " Genuss" des Rauchens ausmacht, nämlich den Entzugsschmerz zu stillen.

Dazu kommt noch dass sich diese fehlgeleitete Zwangshandlung bewusst und unterbewusst, kognitiv und neurologisch in unsere Gehirne setzt.

Die Aspekte des Rauchend sind dann 1. Nikotin, 2. Inhalieren/Exhalieren, 3. Der sehr unterschätzte Aspekt des "drann Festhaltends", 4. Dezimierung und Stereotypisierung der Optionen der Bewegung der brachialen Gliedmaßen( Arme) und der Hände natürlich, 5. das Verkonsumieren.
All diese Aspekte sind Teil dieser ekelhaften Unverschämtheit, die meiner Meinung eine der Sachen ist, die man einfach mal verbieten sollte.

Als ich von einem Freund, der amerikanischer Staatsbürger ist und grundsätzlich den Markt der möglichen legalen Waren schon damals sehr gut kannte, von sogenannten elektrischen Zigarretten hörte, die viel weniger schädlich seien( das war so 1997), war mein Interesse geweckt.

Denn diese E-Kippe deckte für mein Verständnis alle oben aufgeführten Aspekte vollwertig ab.

Als ich mir dann eine Ego T4 von dipse bestellte, zusammen mit dem stärksten Liquid das ich kriegen konnte(glaube das war 18 MG Nikotin), geschah dies in der Hoffnung mein Rauchen auf vielleicht 10 Zigarretten damit reduzieren zu können.
Aber vom ersten Zug an war mir klar dass ich von diesem Moment keine einzige Zigarette mehr rauchen würde, weil ich dies könnte.

Zu Anfang hab ich das Teil mit dem zweitkleinsten Akku( 450 Milliampere) so " effizient"genutzt wie möglich.
Und man kann sich mit E-Zigaretten ja mehr Nikotin reinziehen als man es mit echten Zigaretten jemals könnte. 

Eigentlich müsste die Story hier enden mit "und heute habe ich so ein Kiloteil mit LED, das Rauchen digitalisiert" , die vielleicht einzig mögliche Steigerung der Perversion des Rauchend, aber nein.

Denn ein Aspekt ist anders und der ist entscheidend.
Die meisten Leute rauchen den Großteil der Zigaretten aus reiner Langeweile und weil sie da sind, wenn man nur 20 er Packungen kaufen kann, obwohl man eigentlich 1-2 Zigaretten rauchen will.

Spätesten das macht das Rauchen wirklich zu einem Teufelskreis aus Teufelskreisen und spätestens da sollte einem bewusst werden, dass das Rauchen von Zigaretten vor Allem Filterzigarretten eine Sache ist, die ausschließlich schlecht ist, nicht das Geringste enthält, was nicht nur negativ ist.

Man will dass man süchtig wird, dass es als normal angesehen wird, dass die Dinger das sind,was immer da sein muss.
Man zeltet am schönsten Ort der Erde, der Grund das aufzulösen und damit abzubrechen, es sind keine Kippen mehr da.

Zigarrettenautomaten waren überall in Deutschland, jedes Kleinkind konnte an Giftstäbchen gelangen und gefühlte9,5 von 10 Jugendlichen rauchten vor dem 15. Lebensjahr ständig.
Dazu die Gewissheit, dass Passivrauch schädlicher ist als Aktivrauch.
Als Raucher wird man mit mathematischer Gewissheit unbeteiligte Nichtraucher, Babys, Kinder, Kranke schädigen.

Ja ja um zum Ende zu kommen, ich ließ aus Versehen meine zweite E-Kippe beim Einkaufen irgendwo stehen und das war's.

Nach 24 Jahren Rauchen, was doppelt so lange Rauchen wie nicht rauchen bedeutete war ich Nichtraucher, absolut und ich hatte nicht ein einziges Mal auch nur daran gedacht, nochmal eine Zigarette zu rauchen, niemals.

Kurz darauf steigerte sich meine körperliche Leistungsfähigkeit drastisch. 
Also ich war eigentlich immer mit einer enormen Fitness ausgestattet, war der schnellste Sprinter meines Jahrgangs, konnte kilometerlange Serpentinen im 10-16. Gang fahren, oder steile Straßen im höchsten mit vielleicht 5-10kmh Differenz zu ebenen Strecken, aber am Ende nicht mehr.

Gar nichts mehr, genau 0, ich bekam im Bett liegend teilweise keine Luft mehr.

Heute bin ich wieder gefühlt genauso fit wie mit 20( denn da hätte ich ja schon 7 Jahre geraucht), also fühle ich mich fitter als jemals zuvor.

Das sehe ich als die größte Leistung meines Lebens an.
Deshalb kann ich diesen Dingern etwas positives abgewinnen, was nicht heißt dass die auch nicht nur Müllscheiße sind und einfach weg gehören.
Denn wenn es keine Kippen mehr gibt oder gäbe , muss ja auch niemand mehr damit aufhören.


----------



## biosat_lost (29. Oktober 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> kenne nun mal einige  den ist die  E-Zigaretten nicht gut bekommen , bei normalen Zigaretten keine Probleme,
> es ist beides nicht Gesund .


Das ist nur solange man noch raucht. Vorteil bei den E-Zigarretten ist dass keine Verbrennung stattfindet, kein Kohlenmonoxid gebildet wird, weniger krebserregende Stoffe. Nachteil ist das der Dampf Wasser oder Feuchtigkeit sehr tief in die Lunge gelangen lässt, teilweise versch. Zucker und ne Menge mehr Nikotin.


----------



## tdi-fan (29. Oktober 2019)

Von 1998 bis 2009 habe ich geraucht (max 1 1/2 Schachteln/Tag, während der Ernte auch mal 2), und habe es nur der Gesundheit wegen eingestellt. Ich vermisse es so sehr.


----------



## ryzen1 (29. Oktober 2019)

dr doom schrieb:


> ...



Tolle Geschichte!
Freut mich, dass du es geschafft hast. 150 
Zigaretten am Tag ist natürlich extrem.

Aber ich höre immer wieder, dass Menschen durch E-Zigaretten aufhören können.
Glaubst du, du hättest jemals aufgehört, wenn du keine E-Zigarette versucht hättest?


----------



## SurgeonX1 (31. Oktober 2019)

Normale E ist wesentlich besser als Tabak. Kaum was Schlimmes drin außer Nikotin, wenn überhaupt.
Aber es ist kein Ersatz für Tabak.
Tabaknikotin geht auch schneller ins Blut und der Effekt ist besser.
Nur sind außer Teer und Nikotin hunderte von Substanzen mit drin, und natürlich ungesund.
Man sollte es so halten: alles in Maßen, auch Alk.
Menschen haben irgendwie schon immer geraucht.

Mir ist die Gesundheit der Psyche wichtiger als die des Körpers.
Und von der neuen Religion vegan fressen, Muckibude und alles 100 fach kontrollieren halte ich gar nichts.
Das sind für mich kranke Menschen.

Lieber ein widerstandsfähiger Charakter mit allen richtigen Werten und Wahrheit und Kette und Alk als anders herum.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (10. Juni 2020)

Ich rauche immernoch  ,  und Corona hat keine Chance bei mir ,  die verkleben gleich  und der toxische Teer und Tabak gibt den den Rest .i..


----------



## Leonidas_I (11. Juni 2020)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> [...] der toxische Teer und Tabak gibt den den Rest .i..


Irgendwann gibt es auch dir den Rest. Leider sind die Krankheiten, die durch Rauchen verursacht werden, ziemlich qualvoll.


----------



## Zeiss (11. Juni 2020)

Warum leider? Ist doch gerade gut.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (27. August 2020)

Wie es aussieht ist die Modeerscheinung E-Zigaretten wieder vorbei , man sieht kaum noch Leute damit rumlaufen .

Oder die sind sich über die Folgen sich solche künstliche chemische Sch..ße in die Lunge zu ziehen mitlerweile bewusst ^^


----------



## ryzen1 (27. August 2020)

Liegt daran, dass wir Dampfer wegen der künstlichen chemischen Sche*ße alle schon gestorben sind.
Grüße aus dem Himmel


----------



## fipS09 (27. August 2020)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Wie es aussieht ist die Modeerscheinung E-Zigaretten wieder vorbei , man sieht kaum noch Leute damit rumlaufen .


Keine Ahnung wo du unterwegs bist


----------



## Tengri86 (27. August 2020)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Ich rauche immer noch



Gut das wir einen Solidarische Krankenkassensystem haben...


----------



## Bauschaum7 (27. August 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Gut das wir einen Solidarische Krankenkassensystem haben...



Das ist ja das Mindeste .  Wenn ich 85 werde und nicht rauche keine horrende Tabaksteuer bezahlt habe  und so alt werde und 20 Jahre lang Rente beziehe  , ist das mit der Krankenkasse ja Pillepalle


----------



## Desrupt0r (27. August 2020)

Dampfen ist also eine "Modeerscheinung"? Habe selber 3 Jahre täglich 5-10€ Zigaretten verraucht, bin jetzt seit drei Monaten komplett aufs dampfen umgestiegen. Gebe jetzt im Monat 60€ für Liquid aus, davor waren es 150-200€ für Zigaretten. Meiner Lunge geht es deutlich besser, ich bekomme wieder mehr Luft und bin weniger schnell außer Atmen. Morgens habe ich keinen Raucherhusten und widerlichen Schleim im Hals. Ich stinke nicht mehr nach Rauch und fühle mich besser. Außerdem kann ich wieder deutlich intensiver schmecken und riechen. 

Besser wäre es natürlich den Scheiß komplett zu lassen, das schaffe ich aktuell leider nicht. E-Zigaretten sind schädlich, aber weniger schädlich als Zigaretten. Mittlerweile kann man ja einfach herausfinden welche Stoffe enthalten sind, sowohl beim Liquid als auch bei den Aromen. Gefährliche und schädliche Aromen werden verboten, der Markt ist reguliert.


----------



## Tengri86 (27. August 2020)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Das ist ja das Mindeste .  Wenn ich 85 werde und nicht rauche keine horrende Tabaksteuer bezahlt habe  und so alt werde und 20 Jahre lang Rente beziehe  , ist das mit der Krankenkasse ja Pillepalle



Pflegekasse hast du vergessen ,falls du dadurch pflegebedürftig wirst..reicht deine Künftige Rente für die Pflegekosten?(pflegeheim)

Bei uns ist der Eigenanteil 2400 Euro Pro Monat(Versicherungsleistung schon abgezogen)


----------



## Zocker_Boy (27. August 2020)

Zigaretten hab ich inzwischen seit letztem Jahr erfolgreich verbannt, hab auch mit 16 damit angefangen ...
Wenn ich rauchen will, zieh ich mir mit Freunden eine Shisha oder Bong in die Lunge, das reicht dann für den ganzen Monat  Macht mehr Spaß als Kippen und ist auch net so teuer.
E-Zigaretten  brauch ich nicht, ich hab es mir schlicht abgewöhnt, zuhause und unterwegs zu rauchen. Das geht, wenn man will 
Seit Corona ist die Shisha-Dampferei auch deutlich weniger geworden. Vielleicht geht es mir ja wie tdi-fan und ich bin mittelfristig ganz davon weg. Rauchen ist eh uncool geworden. Ich schätze, wenn man das vermisst, dann eher deswegen, weil man das Gefühl nochmal erleben möchte, wie man sich heimlich als 14/15/16-Jähriger hinter der Turnhalle die erste Kippe angezündet hat


----------



## ryzen1 (28. August 2020)

Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Dampfen ist also eine "Modeerscheinung"? Habe selber 3 Jahre täglich 5-10€ Zigaretten verraucht, bin jetzt seit drei Monaten komplett aufs dampfen umgestiegen. Gebe jetzt im Monat 60€ für Liquid aus, davor waren es 150-200€ für Zigaretten. Meiner Lunge geht es deutlich besser, ich bekomme wieder mehr Luft und bin weniger schnell außer Atmen. Morgens habe ich keinen Raucherhusten und widerlichen Schleim im Hals. Ich stinke nicht mehr nach Rauch und fühle mich besser. Außerdem kann ich wieder deutlich intensiver schmecken und riechen.




Mischt du selbst? Jeden Monat 60 Euro für Liquid auszugeben, klingt für mich irgendwie verdammt viel.

Ein Liter Basis reicht bei mir sicher für ca. 3 Monate -> 10 - 15 Euro
Und ca. 1- 2 Fläschchen Aroma für jeweils ca. 7 - 8 Euro

Da komm ich auf nicht mehr wie 15 - 20 Euro im Monat. Und dabei dampf ich eigentlich nicht wenig.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (28. August 2020)

Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Zigaretten hab ich inzwischen seit letztem Jahr erfolgreich verbannt, hab auch mit 16 damit angefangen ...
> Wenn ich rauchen will, zieh ich mir mit Freunden eine Shisha oder Bong in die Lunge, das reicht dann für den ganzen Monat  Macht mehr Spaß als Kippen und ist auch net so teuer.
> E-Zigaretten  brauch ich nicht, ich hab es mir schlicht abgewöhnt, zuhause und unterwegs zu rauchen. Das geht, wenn man will
> Seit Corona ist die Shisha-Dampferei auch deutlich weniger geworden. Vielleicht geht es mir ja wie tdi-fan und ich bin mittelfristig ganz davon weg. Rauchen ist eh uncool geworden. Ich schätze, wenn man das vermisst, dann eher deswegen, weil man das Gefühl nochmal erleben möchte, wie man sich heimlich als 14/15/16-Jähriger hinter der Turnhalle die erste Kippe angezündet hat



Gefällt mir

PS: was ist ein Bong und was kommt da rein ?


----------



## Desrupt0r (28. August 2020)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Mischt du selbst? Jeden Monat 60 Euro für Liquid auszugeben, klingt für mich irgendwie verdammt viel.
> 
> Ein Liter Basis reicht bei mir sicher für ca. 3 Monate -> 10 - 15 Euro
> Und ca. 1- 2 Fläschchen Aroma für jeweils ca. 7 - 8 Euro
> ...



Moin Ryzen, ich mische selber und kaufe mir ab und an "Premium-Liquid" , allerdings sind mein Bruder und ich etwas der DIY-Sucht verfallen. Haben in den letzten 3 Monaten ~55 Aromen bestellt, 5 Liter PG und 5 Liter VG. Dann muss man viele Aromen ja noch steepen lassen, deshalb kaufe ich mir hin und wieder noch ein teures Longfill. 

Wird jetzt aber auf Zeit deutlich günstiger!


----------



## ryzen1 (28. August 2020)

Ja gut, am Anfang habe ich sicher auch wesentlich mehr ausgegeben, bis man seine Geschmacksrichtungen gefunden hat 
Hab auch schon zu viel gehabt, was einfach nicht geschmeckt hat. Da bleib ich lieber bei denen die ich kenne und versuche ab und zu mal ein neues Liquid.


----------



## fipS09 (28. August 2020)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Ein Liter Basis reicht bei mir sicher für ca. 3 Monate -> 10 - 15 Euro



Das geht aber nur auf solange du mit 0mg Nikotin dampfst oder?


----------



## Jason4949 (25. August 2022)

Grüßt euch ich habe mal eine Frage der Thread is ja schon etwas älter. ich würde gerne wissen wie euer Wissenstand bezüglich dieser einweg E-Shishas Elf Bar ist aktuell kommen vermehrt mitteilungen das man dadurch in der lunge eine starke wassereinlagerung feststellt`?

Überlege mit dem rauchen aufzuhören und mit dem vapen zu beginnen


----------



## -Shorty- (25. August 2022)

Die aktuell beliebten Einwegteile haben vor allem sehr hoch dosierte Aromen, die dann richtig toll schmecken aber offenbar die Lunge stärker reizen. Ich selbst dampfe seit Jahren verschiedenste Aromen ohne Probleme, setzte aber auch auf Geräte die ich länger nutzen und selbst befüllen  kann. 

Ich würde dir tatsächlich dazu raten, dich in nem Fachladen beraten zu lassen. Da gibt's neben den üblichen Nebelmaschinen auch sehr handliche kleine Geräte welche diese Einwegdinger überflüssig machen.


----------



## compisucher (31. August 2022)

Jason4949 schrieb:


> Überlege mit dem rauchen aufzuhören und mit dem vapen zu beginnen


Das hat bei mir nicht funktioniert und mache nun beides...


----------



## Adi1 (15. Oktober 2022)

Ich dampfe jetzt seit zwei Jahren,
und habe nie wieder eine Kippe angerührt,
und reduziere stetig den Nikotingehalt ...
... irgendwann bin ich mal Suchtfrei


----------



## HolgerHolgi (16. Dezember 2022)

Ich hab es auch mit den Dampfern probiert. Leider bin ich nicht ganz von meinem Zigarettensucht weggekommen. Ich hab jetzt den Mittelweg genommen und mir eine IQOS zugelegt. Das verführische Angebot, seine IQOS zu registrieren und dafür kostenlose Heets zu bekommen, war einfach zu groß.


----------



## Micha0208 (18. Dezember 2022)

Ich dampfe jetzt seit ca. 7 Jahren.
In der Umstiegsphase damals mit sehr hohem Nikotingehalt 12-18mg/ml, jetzt mittlerweile bin ich runter auf 1mg/ml.
Könnte das Nikotin mittlerweile auch weglassen, denn mehr als einen Placebo-Effekt hat 1mg/ml bei wenig dampfen nicht mehr.

Der Umstieg aufs Dampfen war das beste was ich tun konnte (Habe leider sehr viel geraucht...).
Ich fühlte mich schon 2-3 Monate nach dem Umstieg physisch viel besser und wurde sportlich wieder deutlich leistungsfähiger.
Es hat mir aber auch sehr viel Geld gespart, da ich von Anfang an mein Liquid selbst gemischt habe.
Dampfen ist mit Sicherheit auch schädlich, aber mein Körper teilt mir jeden Tag mit, das es ihm so besser geht als im Vergleich zu früher mit Tabakzigaretten.


----------



## Veriquitas (18. Dezember 2022)

Nichtraucher seit 4 1/2 Jahren.


----------



## funky (18. Dezember 2022)

Ich dampfe seit 7 Jahren. Hab den Thread erst jetzt entdeckt :O Da ist ja einiges an Kopfschütteln dabei gewesen.
Jaja, diese bösen Chemikalien, die zu Teilen auch in Klimaanlagen und Asthmasprays enthalten sind. Also den Weg zur Lunge finden. Noch besser- wir dampfen nämlich Disconebel bzw. Theaternebel.
Und das böse Nikotin, von dem eine letale Dosis immer noch in den Köpfen herumspukt, die schon über 100 Jahre widerlegt ist.
Das ultimative Totschlagargument all der Nannys, Genussgegner, Pharmalobbyisten und Steuereintreiber.
Denen meist hinreichend bekannt ist, dass Nikotin nicht so schädlich für den Organismus ist (und den Fußgänger hinter mir) wie sie es gerne hätten. Nikotin macht halt süchtig und mittels dieser Sucht führt man sich die ca. 5000 Stoffen des Zigarettenrauches zu, deren Wirkung auf den Organismus nicht bekannt  oder in stattlicher Anzahl als stark gesundheitsschädigend erwiesen ist. Und ne Menge Kohlenmonoxid, das ausschließlich durch die Verbrennung entsteht. Ne Frage- sind diese ca. 5000 Stoffe Chemikalien oder pure Natur? Ist Natur auch Chemie oder ist sie das nicht?
Naja, besser wäre es vielleicht, man redet von "künstlich hergestellt".
Was wiederum das Rauchen auch nicht außen vor lässt. Denn der hier beschriebene Hustenreiz durchs Dampfen ist u.a. auch darauf zurückzuführen, dass im Dampf keine Stoffe enthalten sind, die den Reiz unterdrücken. In Rauchtabak jedoch schon. Abgesehen jetzt mal vom Gewöhnungseffekt. Vergesst die Erfahrungen mit euren ersten Zügen an der Kippe nicht... Das, was in den Zigaretten und Tabakbeuteln drin ist, ist ganz weit weg von natürlich und ganz nah dran an "künstlich hergestellt".
Aja, und die Suchtwirkung von Nikotin potenziert sich in Verbindung  mit Kohlenmonoxid (ich wiederhole- entsteht durch Verbrennung) und Nikotin dockt beim Rauchen anders an als beim Dampfen.
Ist jetzt eine persönliche Erfahrung und soll den Text bis hier nicht unterstreichen-
Interessanterweise empfand ich in den ersten Monaten nach Rauchstopp und Dampfbeginn den Geruch von Tabakrauch nicht als störend, mit Tendenz zu "angenehm". Nach wenigen Monaten nur den des kalten Rauchs als störend.
Nach ca. 6 Jahren erst fing es an, dass mich Rauchgeruch komplett stört und teilweise richtig anekelt.
Nochmal zum Nikotin. Ich fing mit 18mg an, was an der Tagessumme gemessen meinem Rauchverlangen entsprach. Nach einem Monat musste ich runter auf 12, weil mein Körper mir entsprechende Signale sendete (Schwindel, Kopfschmerzen, Übelkeit). Nach 3 Monaten auf 9mg, nach 6 Monaten auf 6mg und nach einem Jahr auf 4,5mg.
Nach einem weiten Jahr ging ich auf 3mg runter und seit ungefähr einem Jahr bin ich auf 2mg.
Also selbst wenn man dem Nikotin ausser dem Suchtpotential mit aller Gewalt eine Schädlichkeit zuordnen will, so war es meinem Körper erst mit dem Dampfen möglich, mir aktuell Warnsignale zu senden, bzw. mir, die überhaupt wahrzunehmen- Junge, das ist zu viel von dem Zeug. Ist beim Rauchen nie so passiert, außer ganz am Anfang als mir bei den ersten Kippen noch etwas übel wurde. Und 2., ich habe die Wahl, das Nikotin selbst zu dosieren. Wäre nun Nikotin tatsächlich DAS Argument, wischt die E-Dampfe mit Kippen&Co. locker den Boden.
Wie Studien funktionieren, dürfte bekannt sein. Wer zahlt, schafft an.
Mal als Beispiel- da wurden mehrere Menschen für eine gewisse Zeit in einen Raum gepfercht und sollten dampfen.
Anschließend wurde der Schadstoffgehalt in der Raumluft gemessen. Und das Ergebnis öffentlich gemacht, gut geeignet für negative Schlagzeilen über das Dampfen.
Wie ich hier im Thread feststelle, funktioniert so etwas hervorragend.
Die Studie wurde nachgestellt, diesmal nicht mit dem Ziel eine Schädlichkeit des Dampfens durchzuprügeln. Von Wissenschaftlern, die eine Harm Reduction befürworten.
Und siehe da, die Ergebnisse der ursprünglichen Studie stimmten zwar, aber die Daten eines Versuches ohne Dampfen fehlten dort.
Diesmal wurden sie ermittelt. Und der Schadstoffgehalt in der Raumluft entsprach exakt dem der "dampfverseuchten" Raumluft. Es handelte sich also lediglich um die Schadstoffe, die der Mensch ausatmet.
Das sagt dann vielleicht ansatzweise etwas über die Belastung von Passvidampfern aus. Natürlich nur unter Vorbehalt. Weil ja bei so etwas nur Stoffe gemessen werden, die vorher definiert sind und von deren Schädlichkeit man weiß. Ist aber bei den tollen Mineralwasserstudien nicht anders.
Und es sagt nichts darüber aus, was beim Dampfen im Körper verbleibt und eben nicht ausgeatmet wird.
Puh. viel Text. Trotzdem noch n bissl was-
In England, deren Gesundheitssystem ja anders finanziert wird, und in einer groß angelegten Studie von Lungenfachärzten wurde eine 95-98 prozentige geringere Schädlichkeit des Dampfens gegenüber dem Tabakrauch angezeigt. Jedoch nie eine Unschädlichkeit des Dampfens. Das muss man einfach anscheinend immer wieder betonen. Es geht um Schadensminimierung, mehr nicht. Und die scheint dermaßen bekannt und erwiesen zu sein, dass man sich beispielsweise in England dafür ausspricht, Rauchern kostenlos E-Dampfen zur Verfügung zu stellen. Man darf halt nie aus den Augen verlieren, wer was finanziert. Das Gesundheitssystem zum Beispiel.
Oder wer an Krankheit und deren Behandlung verdient und wer Einfluss auf die Politik oder Ärzteverbände ausübt.
Als Pharma gesetzlich in D die E-Dampfe als "Medikament mit entsprechender Wirkung" zur Rauchentwöhnung in die Apotheken zwingen wollte, waren die Dinger scheinbar noch gut und deutlich weniger schädlich. Als das scheiterte, ging der Shitstorm los.
Und wenn es nicht Nikotin, PG und VG waren, musste die Dampfe eben als Einstiegsdroge für Kinder und Jugendliche herhalten (wofür es keinerlei faktischen Erkenntnisse gibt, nur gegenteilige), dann waren es eben die Wohnungsbrände und Hodenverluste auf Grund entgaster Akkus.
Der exakt selben Akkus, die in Laptops, E-Bikes, diversen Taschenlampen, Akkumaschinen etc. stecken.
Dort sind sie natürlich ungefährlicher.
Quatsch, sind sie nicht. Sind sie ebenso wie bei der E-Dampfe, wenn man sie unsachgemäß benutzt, belastet, lagert und transportiert.
Zugegeben, Idioten fällt es etwas leichter damit falsch zu hantieren, weil die Dinger dort nicht in verschweißten Kunststoffbehältern stecken. Aber bei Modellbau mit solchen Akkus sollten halt auch keine Idioten ran. Leider gibt es die bei Dampfern hin und wieder im 0,~ Prozentbereich. Aus den USA kommt dann halt 1-2x im Jahr ne Schlagzeile, weil die auch ungeregelte und ungeschützte Akkuträger verkaufen.
In der EU sind die nicht erlaubt, was absolut i.O. so ist. Also ein Akkuträger, der wie vorgesehen funktioniert, löst keine Entgasung des Akkus aus, insofern der Akku ebenfalls in Ordnung ist. N blanker Akku in der Hosentasche zusammen mit Kleingeld oder nem Schlüsselbund dann schon. Womit wir wieder bei Idioten und unsachgemäß landen.
Bleiben die Aromen. Es sind Lebensmittelaromen. Zugelassene, die wir den größten Teil des Lebens auch futtern oder trinken.
Mal die Ernährungs- und Kochgenies außen vor.
Hier ist zugegeben die Erhitzung und sofortige Inhalation in die Lunge der Knackpunkt. Das wird tatsächlich erst seit dem E-Boom untersucht. Wie verändern sich auf diesem Weg die Aromen und was passiert, wenn sie so in die Lunge gelangen.
Vergleich mit dem Erwärmen von Lebensmitteln funktioniert nicht, weil man die ja nicht heiß inhaliert. Also ist es gut möglich, dass die Aromen beim Dampfen schädlich sind.
Bisher ist das nicht belegt aber auch nicht widerlegt.
Unterm Strich bleibt Dampfen eine sehr deutliche Schadensreduzierung gegenüber Tabakrauch und es funktioniert besser zur Rauchentwöhnung für willenlose Opfer wie mich, weil man weiter dem Genuss und den Ritualen anhängen kann wie als Raucher.
Mir persönlich geht es körperlich viel besser, es ging recht schnell besser. Laufen, Treppensteigen ohne Atemengpässe. Das Allgemeinbefinden ist besser, dass es besser sein kann, wusste ich als Raucher aber ehrlicherweise nicht. Ich schmecke und rieche besser. (Nase kann besser riechen, Zunge kann besser... XD, sonst idk) Und ich habe viel seltener mal Kopfweh.
Ja, und die Harm Reduction beim Geldbeutel war enorm. Ich hab in den 7 Jahren ca. 8000€ weniger für den Inhalationsgenuss ausgegeben. Gestiegene Zigarettenpreise nicht eingerechnet.
Und ich hau im Jahr 3 Liter weg.
Ok, das Argument, dass E-Dampfen unsexy sind, mag stimmen. Hab mal den Satz gelesen, dass so ein Roboterpenis im Mund abtörnend aussieht. Mag sein, ist mir aber wurscht. Das verbesserte Hautbild, die verbesserte Durchblutung  XD und das bessere Selbstgefühl machen das wieder wett.


----------

